# New Cumberland Dam.



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Heard a rumor that they are shutting the fishing down on the West Virginia side on December 1st because they are building a hydroelectric dam? Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

And that the old brick yard property has been sold.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Haven't heard that one. Seems like that hillside along with the active RR on that side would present a problem....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That would be a new one to me.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

They are looking very hard at putting a downsized one on the Ohio side at Pike Island Dam though....I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*HYDRO ELECTRIC!? ABOUT TIME!!!

Hatchetman,,, 'WE' gotta keep that can-of-worms open!
Like I mentioned a thousand times,, just take a look at the NEW BRIGHTON DAM HYDROELECTRIC PLANT production!*

Townsend Hydro - New Brighton, PA (Address) (countyoffice.org) 
Facility Type, Conventional. Hydroelectric NAICS. Description, Hydroelectric Power Generation. *Operator, Beaver Falls Municipal Auth.* Operator ID1528.* Operating Capacity (MW) 5.2. Summer Capacity (MW)4.2. Winter Capacity (MW)4.2. Generating Units 2.* Primary Fuel, Water Turbine. (WAT) Net Power Generated 20,173.
*Power Plants Nearby*
Find 6 Power Plants within 6.4 miles of Townsend Hydro.


Beaver Valley Patterson Dam (Beaver Falls, PA - 0.5 miles)
Beaver Solar (Beaver, PA - 3.1 miles)
G F Weaton Power Station (Monaca, PA - 5.0 miles)
Horsehead Corp Monaca Smelter Power Plant (Monaca, PA - 5.0 miles)
Shell Chemical Appalachia (Monaca, PA - 6.2 miles)
Aes Beaver Valley Partners Beaver Valley (Monaca, PA - 6.4 miles)


IF this is SO,,, PLEASE LET 'US' SPORTSMEN HAVE A SAY IN THE OUT-FLO DOWN-WATER/ BANK DESIGN!!? ;>)
FWIW,,,
Years ago, I was BSn with someone down on the River bank, & they said that they heard that the old guy who tent camped on the WV side lived in New Cumberland with a friend.
I was also told that one of them BOUGHT the Brickworks property & was going to open up the gait to fishermen..!? 
The 'tent camper' passed away.
NOW WHAT?

Now that, is a long reach back, for sure!

*I'm really Hoping for the best for US, (privately owned hydro-electric) so I just jumped on to ACREVALUE.COM just to see if there is, or was a change of names on that BRICKWORKS property. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING listed as to ownership? 
But wow,,,, MOUNTANEER GROUP INVESTMENTS owns just about everything,,, on the East side of rt2!*

You must register, to view property owner names & land plot specifics.
Farmland Values, Soil Survey & GIS Maps | AcreValue


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

New Cumberland — Current Hydro







www.currenthydro.com


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> New Cumberland — Current Hydro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting, hope they are serious about it, just wish I was at least 10 yeard younger so I could enjoy it....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> New Cumberland — Current Hydro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, by the way, reading down through the application I finally got see that I did something productive. It stated that that pool's surveys showed it is one of if not the most productive for fisherman and kept fish. Guess who has been doing the surveys down there since 2009 to Oct of this year....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Oh, by the way, reading down through the application* I finally got see that I did something productive.* It stated that that pool's surveys showed it is one of if not the most productive for fisherman and kept fish.* Guess who has been doing the surveys down there since 2009 to Oct of this year....*



*lol,,,, I gave you 1 'LIKE', only because I can't give you 3!! ;>)*

I, also had to read some of the application documents.

*I CAN'T FIND THE PAGE, WHERE 'THEY' HAVE TO CONFIDE WITH THE LOCAL FISHERMEN,, (lol,, & or maybe WV & OH DNR) IN ORDER TO BUILD & MAINTAIN DOWN RIVER SHORELINE ACCESS!? (aka, WHEELCHAIR/ HIDICAPPED ACCESS!)*

I was able to copy & paste some of it,,,, here's some interesting stuff;

The Applicant proposes to construct a new hydroelectric powerhouse of reinforced concrete, approximately 160 feet by 160 feet, adjacent to the USACE New Cumberland Locks & Dam on the West Virginia side. The proposed powerhouse will contain two, three, or four identical Kaplan pit turbine-generators with a combined hydraulic capacity of 13,733 cubic feet per second (cfs) for a combined net power capacity of 20,000 kilowatt (kW). The powerhouse will contain controls and ancillary electrical and mechanical systems, a powerhouse transformer with switch gear, and erection space. The powerhouse will be connected to a switch yard for interconnection to an existing 138 kV transmission line, located east of Route 2. The Applicant is currently evaluating the option of a two-, three-, or four-unit powerhouse installation to optimally use the limited available space between the dam and the railroad. The number of powerhouse units is not expected to change the powerhouse overall hydraulic capacity or its capacity factor, which is anticipated to be about 82 precent. While the maximum hydraulic capacity will not be impacted by the decision on the number of turbine-generator units installed, the minimum operating flow will vary somewhat with the design decision. The minimum river flow that the powerhouse can begin operations is 2,000 cfs for the 2-unit arrangement, 1,400 cfs for the 3-unit arrangement, and 1,000 cfs for the 4-unit arrangement. The expected annual average generation of the Project is 141 Gigawatt-hour (GWh). The proposed maximum net head is 20.5 feet for all three considered configurations. 4.1.2 Intake and Tailrace Channel The proposed intake channel will be located upstream of the powerhouse and will convey flow from the upper pool to the powerhouse.* The new intake will measure approximately 160 feet in width, and 100 to 200 feet in length and consist of an armored channel. Powerhouse trash racks will prevent large debris from entering the turbine system. The proposed tailrace will convey water exiting the powerhouse into the river downstream of the dam. The approximately 160-feet wide by approximately 300-feet long tailrace will consist of an armored channel. Stone riprap will be placed along the banks and in areas of higher velocity to prevent scouring and erosion.

OMG,,,,, Take a look at all of this 'political' crap.
For some reason, I wasn't able to copy/paste most of the LISTED '**possibly** endangered species' that needed to be surveyed beforehand,,, so I took a screen shot & attached a file. ( like it's need-to-know-info, where your money goes.)*
*I just wanted to put some PETA minds at rest,,,,, before their stuff hits the fan.
'THEIR' SPIDERS & SNAKES, SKIPPERS, MUSSELS & BUTTERFLIES,, along with the INDIANA BAT included,,,, rest assured that ALL forms of life will be taken into **consideration, with **length,** costly surveys in hand BEFORE any permits are handed out!!*
*I, personally, would like to **voice** my $.02 on **article** # 5.7 'RECREATION & LAND USEAGE!'. lmbo,,,,,

Information related to protecting sensitive archaeological or other culturally important information is also restricted under Section 106 of the National Historic Preservation Act. In addition, information related to threatened and endangered species are protected under Section 7 of the Endangered Species Act. Anyone seeking this information from FERC must file a FOIA request. Instructions for FOIA are available on FERC's website at www.ferc.gov/legal/ceii-foia/foia.asp. 
















*


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

What is the ice like at New Cumberland??


----------

